# Household Hackers



## Alphatronix (Nov 24, 2007)

I dont know if anyone heard of them or there website. they teach you how to make cell phone interceptors and other really neat stuff. 

So as I searched their database, I found a really cool method of creating high def speakers with:

1 very shiney penny
1 paper plate
1 piece of tin foil

and 1 half cut rca cable with both pos/neg wires open. 

Im about to make 10 of them and run it through my pc and have some sick surround sound. Ill post a pic when it gets done. I swear if this works, I will never ever buy another speaker in my life...


----------



## PohTayToez (Nov 24, 2007)

You sure it's at householdhackers.com?


----------



## Alphatronix (Nov 24, 2007)

OMG, my cuzins computer sucks.. go on youtube and type in house hold hackers. thse guys are crazy, they charge ipods using onions.. i swear... should show url at end of video


----------



## nffc10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Sorry to burst your bubble mate, but like PohTayToes said, the website doesn't work.


----------



## Alphatronix (Nov 24, 2007)

maybe im a reject, just go on youtube and type them in. alot of videos and their website...


ENJOY!!


----------



## nffc10 (Nov 24, 2007)

There's two video's.


----------



## paratwa (Nov 24, 2007)

Just leave off the S at the end.

http://www.householdhacker.com/


----------



## Alphatronix (Nov 24, 2007)

thank you paratwa....


----------



## porterjw (Nov 24, 2007)

hot damn - that's sweet! Screw deep fryers for turkey's, I'm going the DVD route next year!


----------



## epidemik (Nov 24, 2007)

Ive heard mixed things about their tuts though. 
Like they're hard to get some of them working right.
And usually its not worth it. ($ wise)


----------



## massahwahl (Nov 26, 2007)

The speaker idea makes no sense... It doesnt work because a complete circuit has not been made.

Also, the cell phone intercepter is about half retarded too.... how is a remote going to decode cell phone signals when it only SENDS IR signals?


----------

